# Does Bark cause joint issues?



## TortoiseDreamer (Jun 11, 2022)

I know reptibark is a very debated topic. Some hate it and others are fine with it. I am currently using it and my little guy and I both seem to have no issues with it. I believe substrate isn’t a one size fits all thing, and the usual warnings about it don’t seem to apply to our situation. 1. “They eat it and it causes impaction”- mine has never shown any interest in consuming it, none has ever come out the other end. 2. “They can’t burrow in” mine does and he seems to enjoy it. 
But the other day I read someone say walking on bark causes joint issues. This is the first time I’ve heard of this and while I don’t believe bark is the devil, I’m opened minded and if it’s true I would consider switching. I just want what’s best for him!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Mines on orchid bark and all joints working I provide rocks for variety in the enclosure and he does burrow down as I make it deeper in his favoured spots  . It is easy maintenance for me to reshuffle the displaced orchid bark and spray for humidity as part of morning routine so far me win win.


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2022)

I can see where it is possible joints could be o_f a concern with bark. I don't think it is that common but I also think it's best to always give a small area of flat rock or packed down coir as in the wild they arent in all the same ground cover. _


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2022)

TortoiseDreamer said:


> I know reptibark is a very debated topic. Some hate it and others are fine with it. I am currently using it and my little guy and I both seem to have no issues with it. I believe substrate isn’t a one size fits all thing, and the usual warnings about it don’t seem to apply to our situation. 1. “They eat it and it causes impaction”- mine has never shown any interest in consuming it, none has ever come out the other end. 2. “They can’t burrow in” mine does and he seems to enjoy it.
> But the other day I read someone say walking on bark causes joint issues. This is the first time I’ve heard of this and while I don’t believe bark is the devil, I’m opened minded and if it’s true I would consider switching. I just want what’s best for him!


No. It is not a very debated topic. Stay off of FB and YT if unless you want to be confused and frustrated by rampant ignorance and misinformation.

I have been using orchid bark for more than 30 years under tortoises. I have started over 1000 brand new hatchings of a dozen species on it, and raised many individuals of several species to adulthood and reproduction on it. No, they don't eat it, yes they can burrow in it, and no, it doesn't not cause joint issues. I have dozens of adults walking around to prove these points right now.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 13, 2022)

Glad that is cleared up!!! I was about to start trying to wade through it, burrow, etc. Get ready to rumble, old girl!


----------

